# Nik Collection - Batch Processing and Multiple TIF Files



## GingeraMan (Jan 8, 2019)

I am starting to use Nik Collection for HDR - and have discovered that yes you can do batch processing with Nik (just select and export / edit all) - however it accrues a separate TIF file for each workflow step, meaning I can rapidly wind up with all these TIF files in my Lightroom catalogue that I don't need.  Any ideas?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 8, 2019)

_"it accrues a separate TIF file for each workflow step, "_
Can you explain what you mean by this statement?
By necessity, creating a HDR must create one new file. From the 3 or 5 starting files to comb ine as HDR, NIK HDR Efex will create one TIFF,  and Merge to HDR in Lightroom will create one DNG file.
What are the files you "don't need" ?


----------



## GingeraMan (Feb 9, 2019)

I mean the files along the workflow path, I just want whatever inputs, and one output, across the whole Nik workflow.  Perhaps I'm using it wrong.
But it does now seem Nik can do batch-workflow - it just was not initially obvious how to do this.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 11, 2019)

Sorry I cannot be more helpful.
I am using the 'old' Goggle version of HDR Efex and it appears that I cannot do 'Batch HDRs' at all. If I select multiple photos of different scenes then HDR Efex simply tries to merge them all in one image- useless!
If I select photos of the one scene to merge, then Nik HDR creates one TIF file that is added to the Lr catalog.


----------

